# How can I stop the "ankle biting"?



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Pearl has begun to bite at my feet (shoes or bare feet) and pants legs whenever I walk. It is painful, annoying, and dangerous for her. I am afraid I am going to step on her! Can anyone advise me on methods to stop this behavior? I have tried the Bitter Apple, but it didn't even slow her down. She does not respond to "no" either. I need help keeping my little angel from turning into a little brat!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my paris is a foot-fetisjist too  i'm sorry to inform you that nothing worked with me.....i know it can get really annoying!!

kisses nat


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Try squirting with a water gun and say NO! I have been walking around with one for days My dogs are beginning to become yappers every time they see the dog next door. lol im thinking of getting a super soaker it reaches further


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

janiebabes said:


> Try squirting with a water gun and say NO! I have been walking around with one for days My dogs are beginning to become yappers every time they see the dog next door. lol im thinking of getting a super soaker it reaches further


LOL! That's how I taught my 3 to stop with the barking already! Occasionally a super soaker would come in handy though.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm going to try the water gun! Jasmine does the same to me and not only is it annoying, but I am so afraid I'm going to step on her. Nothing else has worked - saying no or no bite has absolutely no effect. Going to Walmart tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you for the advice. I am off to the toy store to buy a water pistol!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Water guns work wonders!!!!!!! Paris used to sit and yap yap yap at the window when she would sit in it, after a few days of squirting she stopped and I haven't had any problems since. Good luck!


----------



## pouting_princess (Jan 15, 2005)

i wonder if that would work with begging at the table hehe


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mine love the shower :roll: they think it's funny.....

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

water gun works great! Regular spray bottles are even better since they have bigger reservoirs :twisted: and you can add some ice to make the spray extra-uncomfortable. Ankle biting is a big problem, but hopefully you'll work it out!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

It is like magic! I only had to squirt her once and she stopped immediately. The next time she started to go for my feet I only had to reach for the squirter and she stopped in her tracks! Thank you so much everybody!


----------

